# John Deere L118 Riding mower



## michael1958ruse (Aug 29, 2014)

I have 225 hours on my John Deere L118. I have been having problems with it going up an incline for about 2 years now. Lately it is having problems on an even plain. I understand that this model has rear transale problems.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

First, check the drive belts,then,check/change the transaxle fluid. Use JD hygard hi-vis( NOT the hygard-lo vis).
Don't worry about flushing it. That unit has the Tuff Torq T40 transaxle,and yes,some did have problems .
Make sure you purge the trans after filling,by jacking it up,and operating the forward/reverse pedal,then cycle the Lever that bypasses the trans,so you can push it. Place the bypass lever back in the drive position,top off the fluid,and lower the machine.
If it still acts the same, it may have a bad pump.


----------

